# Arrow fletching and Helicals



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm wondering how many of you out there fletch your own arrows? Of you that do, what degree helical are you using with what spine, length arrow and draw pound with what type broadhead?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I fletch my own arrows using a Bitzenburger and a right helical. Not sure of the degree.

I have 5mm fmj 400’s cut to 30.5” and also have Victory RIP TKO 340’s cut to 28”. I have 100 and 125gr field points and 100gr G5 Strikers for heads. I’ve only recently begun arrow building and haven’t fully paper tuned the Victories yet because I’m needing a press to do some bow work first.

Their specs are:

RIP TKO w/125gn = 424.9gn (7.08gn/lb)
FOC: 13.15%
w/100gn = 399.8gn (6.66gn/lb)
FOC: 12.01%

5mm FMJ w/125gn = 478.7gn (7.96gn/lb)
FOC: 9.01%
w/100gn = 453.6gn (7.55gn/lb)
FOC: 7.78%

I bought the fmj’s to learn with and shot them from a Diamond Edge SB-1 set to anything from 45-60lb. They paper tune great regardless of the draw weight, I planned to use the heavier arrows for Elk and the RIP’s for Deer.

I also have a Bear Lethal Impact that is set to 60lb and is the one needing some work to correct cam lean.

To add to my mess, I recently bought a Mathews Vertix. I ordered it with their mods set for 28”/60lb. Haven’t received it yet.

I only picked up a bow for the first time last year and now have 3...I may have a problem.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

I fletch my own arrows as well. I run 3 degree offset with Blazer vanes. I shoot various arrow spines, from 400 to 300 with different insert weights and tip weights. The length of the shaft also varies depending on the spine, but range from 27" to 28". I shoot a 60 lb. bow and shoot Strickland Helix broad heads.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't fletch my own arrows, but as much as I like to geek out over this stuff I think I should start. I shoot 4 inch plastifletch vanes offset 4 degrees on a .340 spine arrow cut to 27.5 inches. Draw length is 27.5 inches and draw weight is 61 pounds with a 100 grain brass insert and a 100 grain slick trick standard up front.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Been fletching my own for 30 yrs. Currently using a Blazer with a 3 degree right helical. 28" 330 HEXX with a 50 gr brass insert shooting 100 gr tips. Broadheads used are Wac'em, G5 Montec, VPA, and Slick Trick.

70 lb draw wt.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I fletch my own arrows... have for 30 or more years. I have an offset fletcher and a helical. I have shot both left and right offset but found I prefer the right. A left tends to loosen the tips on impact. Other than that, I have found no difference between the two. I am currently shooting right helical. I have found no accuracy difference between helical and offset. I put about a 2 degree on mine. Learned a long time ago that 2 degrees is all that is needed, any more just creates unnecessary drag. Lots of information about fletching available on the web. You just have to learn to wade thru all the myths and opinions. In time with experimentation, you will learn what works and what you prefer. I would suggest getting a computer program to aid in building your arrows. I use T.A.P. You can experiment on line with different weights and spine without having to actually build them until you know what you want.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I appreciate your responses and insight. The majority of what I have been reading and educating myself on leads me to believe fletching with helical provides better accuracy and consistency. Like rifling on an arrow.
Do any of you folks find that to be true?

I'm pulling 70# with 29.25" 300 spine arrow and wanted to shoot 125gr "Bone" broad heads for elk and 100gr Rocky Mountain Advantage for deer.

When is a fletch considered too short and too long? Or too wide?

I should probably look into the TAP program. I fly big model rockets and assume TAP to be CAD similar to "OpenRocket" I design rockets on.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

A vane is too tall and long when you begin to have interference from your rest, riser or cables.

The fletchings are the rudders of your arrow. They get pulled behind by the weight of the head and do most of the steering. Fortunately arrows are only meant to fly in one direction so as long as they keep moving straight ahead you’re good to go.

If your Broadhead is catching enough wind that it overpowers and begins doing the steering, you’ll run into issues.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

KineKilla as much as you have going on, I'm a little jelly. Sounds like a lot of fun to be so busy slinging arrows.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a jig I got from sportsmans that I use. It’s a think 3 degree right helical. Learning appropriate glue application is the hardest part of doing it yourself if you ask me. I think helical shoots nice


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Helical or offset, doesn't matter as long as you get some arrow rotation. I used to shoot straight fletch when shooting target tips. Now I put a helical or offset on everything. Once you get your fletcher, experiment and see for yourself what works best. That is the beauty of having a fletcher, you can experiment and learn first hand.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

olibooger said:


> KineKilla as much as you have going on, I'm a little jelly. Sounds like a lot of fun to be so busy slinging arrows.


Heck, I'm not busy at all but I'm glad I put out the vibe that I have something important happening. I spent my Monday building/welding a bow press...nothing to see here.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll post more photos later tonight that have a little more detail but this is my first go at it. 

I have to say it flies incredibly more straight and accurate. No, I'm not convincing myself it is better, it seriously is a way better shot. I feel like it is quieter also.

$100 Bitzenburg at Sportmans with right helical clamp. 

I'm impressed to say the least and am wondering why so few (as it seems) fletch their own arrows with helical/offsets?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Bitzenburger was a good investment. I also use the right helical clamp. I also have an Arizona EZ Fletch that puts a much more aggressive helical on the arrows. Have moved away from that a bit this year though.

Currently playing with 3 or 4 different vane types and configurations. What has been the most consistent for me so far has been the Bohning Heat Vanes in a 90* 4-fletch configuration. I haven't tested broadheads with these yet though so it's still subject to change as I get dialed in with the new bow.

Currently shooting the Victory VAP TKO arrows in a 300 spine at 30" with an aluminum outsert and 125 grains up front. Thinking about shooting a stainless steel outsert for a little more weight up front. 

Shot Tooth of the Arrow 125 gr. broadheads for a fixed blade last year, and also shot Rage Hypodermic +p 125 gr. heads. Planning on shooting the Tooth of the Arrow heads again this year for elk.

I've also experimented with 3 and 4 fletch configurations with Blazers, AAE Max Hunters, and AAE Max Stealth. Still tinkering......or should I say ALWAYS tinkering.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Currently shooting a 3" badge cut fletching with 3" right helical off of a Bohning jig. I haven't been building my own but will start as soon as I find a well priced Bitzenburger.

RIP TKO spine aligned 27" 340 with 100 grain tips, may switch to a 125 grain after this years antelope hunt.

I am shooting better, but not sure its related to the changes made.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I LOVED the Bohning Heat vanes almost all of last year, so much so that I put them on the lady friends arrows (3 vane), my fathers arrows (3 vane), and my arrows (4 vane) with a 1 degree right helical from a blitzenberger. It was all great, then I put broadheads on (Montecs, Strikers, QAD Exodus). Arrows were all over the place to the point of wondering if I was going to hit the target at all at 50 yards. Even my mechanicals (Rage Hypo+P, Grim Reaper Razortip) had trouble flying on all setups. Went back and threw Bohning Blazer's on them, and the accuracy immediately came back. Now, this definitely isn't consistent with everyone, just my experience with them. 

This is what is fun about archery, its a never-ending process and its different for everyone!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I LOVED the Bohning Heat vanes almost all of last year, so much so that I put them on the lady friends arrows (3 vane), my fathers arrows (3 vane), and my arrows (4 vane) with a 1 degree right helical from a blitzenberger. It was all great, then I put broadheads on (Montecs, Strikers, QAD Exodus). Arrows were all over the place to the point of wondering if I was going to hit the target at all at 50 yards. Even my mechanicals (Rage Hypo+P, Grim Reaper Razortip) had trouble flying on all setups. Went back and threw Bohning Blazer's on them, and the accuracy immediately came back. Now, this definitely isn't consistent with everyone, just my experience with them.
> 
> This is what is fun about archery, its a never-ending process and its different for everyone!


Agreed. I like the way they are flying with the field tips right now, but may change if they don't fly true with the broadheads.


----------

